# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Góc thư giãn >  Katy Perry sánh ngang Michael Jackson

## vemaybayvietmy06

*Katy Perry sánh ngang Michael Jackson*

*Ca khúc Last Friday Night nằm trong album Teenage Dream của Katy Perry đã là ca khúc thứ 5 lọt vào vị trí No.1 trên bảng xếp hạng Billboard Hot 100.*

Như vậy, Katy Perry đã trở thành nữ ca sĩ dầu tiên có các ca khúc trong cùng một album 5 lần đạt tới vị trí No.1 trên bảng xếp hạng âm nhạc danh giá này.

Ca khúc đầu tiên trong album _Teenage Dream_ của Katy Perry dành được vị trí No.1 là _California Gurls._ Tiếp đến là _Teenage Dream, Firework, E.T và_ mới đây nhất là _Last Friday Night._

_26 tuổi, Katy sánh ngang kỳ tích của Michael Jackson_
Trước đó, người duy nhất có thể lập được kỳ tích ca sĩ có 5 ca khúc trong cùng một album đạt vị trí No.1 trong Billboard Hot 100 là ông hoàng nhạc Pop Michael Jackson với các ca khúc _I Just Can’t Stop Loving You, Bad, The Way You Make Me Feel, Man in the Mirror_ và_ Dirty Diana_. Các ca khúc này nằm trong album _Bad_

Tuy nhiên, Katy Perry còn nổi trội hơn Michael Jackson bởi lẽ các ca khúc của ông chỉ nằm ở vị trí số 1 trong 7 tuần còn tính tới nay, các ca khúc của Katy Perry đã ở được vị trí này trong suốt 18 tuần.

Mới đây, Katy Perry còn trở thành ca sĩ dẫn đầu bảng đề cử trong giải MTV Video Music với 9 hạng mục, trong đó có hạng mục quan trọng nhất là Video của năm.


_Ông Hoàng nhạc Pop Michael Jackson_
Tại hạng mục quan trọng nhất của giải VMA - Video của năm, đĩa đơn _Firework_ của Katy Perry sẽ ganh đua quyết liệt với _Rolling in the Deep_ của Adele, _Grenade_ của Bruno Mars, _Make Some Noise_của Beastie Boys và _Yonkers_ của ban nhạc trẻ Tyler the Creator.

Ngoài ra, _Firework_ cũng có mặt trong các hạng mục đề cử Video của nghệ sĩ nữ xuất sắc nhất, Video hợp tác xuất sắc nhất, Đạo diễn xuất sắc nhất và Video có hiệu ứng tốt nhất.

Ca sĩ Anh Adele chịu xếp sau Katy Pery về số lượng đề cử, với 7 đề cử, tranh giải tại những hạng mục quan trọng: Video của năm, Video của nghệ sĩ nữ xuất sắc nhất và Video nhạc Pop xuất sắc nhất, cùng với đĩa đơn _Rolling in the Deep._

Trong khi đó, Lady Gaga sau kỷ lục 13 đề cử (nhiều nhất trong lịch sử VMA), đại thắng tại 8 hạng mục giải thưởng trong lễ trao giải VMA 2010, đã tỏ ra trượt dốc thảm hại xuống chỉ còn 3 đề cử, cụ thể: đĩa đơn _Born This Way_ tranh giải Video của nghệ sĩ nữ xuất sắc nhất, đĩa đơn _Judas_ góp mặt tại hai hạng mục phụ Chỉ đạo nghệ thuật xuất sắc nhất và Dàn dựng xuất sắc nhất.

Các tin khác:
nhac rap hay nhat
nhac hot thang 7 2011 
cham soc tre so sinh 
cham soc tre so sinh mua he

----------

